# Recommend me a road bike inner tube



## zakyr (Jul 10, 2012)

Have a 2011 trek 1.2

Got 2 flats yesterday, so I want to pick up a handful of tire tubes today.

Any recommendations?


----------



## o3jeff (Jul 10, 2012)

I've gotten a few Avenir tubes and haven't been too impressed with them since I've probably gotten 3 flats this year just unhooking the pump from the valve. Not the best way to start a ride

If you are getting a lot of flats riding make sure you check the air before each ride and you should probably have 110-120 psi in them.


----------



## bvibert (Jul 10, 2012)

Make sure there's nothing stuck in the tire, it doesn't take much to wear a hole in the tube.  I had a thorn stuck in my MTB tire last year that caused a couple of flats before I looked for it.  I doubt thorns are very likely on a road ride, but I bet there's other debris that could get stuck in there.  Also make sure there's no burs or anything on the wheel that are causing problems.  With 2 flats in one ride I'd definitely be looking for the cause.  You can lightly run your fingers around the inside of the tire to check for anything sharp, just be careful not to cut yourself if there is something in there.  I've also heard that you can use cotton balls, if they get snagged on something it should be pretty obvious.  Same with inner surface of the rim.


----------



## riverc0il (Jul 10, 2012)

Buy a floor pump instead of buying more tubes. Inflate to the correct PSI. You are under inflating for sure. Tubes don't matter, get whatever. If you flatted once, make sure nothing is stuck in the tire. I got my first flat all year two weeks ago and it was a push pin stuck in the tire.:angry: If you just toss another tube on, it'll blow right out.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jul 10, 2012)

Mr. Tuffy tire liners. I don't know if this product is still around, but I've instlleded it on a couple of my bikes and have been flat free on those since. As mentioned, tire inflation is also really important. I don't think it will save you from a tack or sharp nail but you will be spared the dreaded snake eyes - double puncture caused by hitting a road bump that has an edge to it. Possible to do with under inflated tire at speed. I've done it a couple of times before I wised up.


----------



## Bumpsis (Jul 10, 2012)

zakyr said:


> Have a 2011 trek 1.2
> 
> Got 2 flats yesterday, so I want to pick up a handful of tire tubes today.
> 
> Any recommendations?



zakyr, how do you like the Trek 1.2?
Did you just get it?


----------



## andyzee (Jul 10, 2012)

One of the top culprits for excessive flats is tube pinch. When putting tire back on make sure the tube is not pinched underneath. Also as others had recommended, make sure there are no foreign objects left in tire.


----------



## zakyr (Jul 10, 2012)

Bumpsis said:


> zakyr, how do you like the Trek 1.2?
> Did you just get it?



LOVE it. Couldn't be happier with it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zakyr (Jul 10, 2012)

riverc0il said:


> Buy a floor pump instead of buying more tubes. Inflate to the correct PSI. You are under inflating for sure. Tubes don't matter, get whatever. If you flatted once, make sure nothing is stuck in the tire. I got my first flat all year two weeks ago and it was a push pin stuck in the tire.:angry: If you just toss another tube on, it'll blow right out.



Have a floor pump. Always inflate to between 115 and 120. The 2 flats were 1 due to hitting a pot hole, second was puncture. Just shot luck. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiberg (Jul 13, 2012)

Try Maxxis. Google them. Maxxis ultralight tubes. Work great, noticeable spin weight feel.


----------

